# The Titus trial



## tingnting (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry for bringing up old stale news, but over here in the U.K we don't get to hear anything that is not news-related to us.. but can any of you guys tell me his trial starts please... Thank you in advance


----------



## mrmark (Mar 19, 2007)

I think its been pushed back because theyve changed lawyers.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2007)

*Case Update*

March 19th, 2007 
Craig Titus and Kelly Ryan are scheduled to be back in court on 03/27/2007 at 8:30 AM, Las Vegas time. There will be a status check related to the issue on appeal. The trial is scheduled to begin April 2, 2007 at 10:00 AM. We have our doubts that the trial will actually begin at that time. We look for more appeals to come and a delayed trial start................


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2007)

..............just in case they also kept this a secret

*Man Lands on Moon! July 20, 1969*


----------



## tingnting (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW..! The wheels of justice certainly move slow in the States.. There must be a huge back-log of cases..?!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2007)

tingnting said:


> WOW..! The wheels of justice certainly move slow in the States.. There must be a huge back-log of cases..?!



 
that is an understatement!!!


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

tingnting said:


> WOW..! The wheels of justice certainly move slow in the States.. There must be a huge back-log of cases..?!



move slow only for white defendants.  Blacks go through very quickly unless they are celebs with money.


----------



## tingnting (Mar 26, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> move slow only for white defendants.  Blacks go through very quickly unless they are celebs with money.




Is that true.. & if so, why..???


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think it's so much a race issue as an economic one. The wealthy can seemingly always avoid justice.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 27, 2007)

didn't i read in musclemag (??) that titus wanted the case pushed back so he could train for a contest this summer?


----------



## tingnting (Mar 27, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> I don't think it's so much a race issue as an economic one. The wealthy can seemingly always avoid justice.



Phil Spector being an obvious case i think..?!?!


----------



## Mags (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought blacks got screwed over for pretty much everything in your country compared to us white folks. For a civilisation living in the 21st century, the US, the UK and probably most other countries around the world are still racist as hell.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 28, 2007)

People would like race to be an issue when really it's not.  It's all the rage to whine about ethnicity when really it's 99% about money.  Poor white boys get the slow workout in the justice system too, they just can't play the race card when that happens.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 28, 2007)

Now why is it we care about the Titus duo?  Thought they were basically caught dead to rights?


----------



## tingnting (Mar 28, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Now why is it we care about the Titus duo?  Thought they were basically caught dead to rights?



I don't really care too much for Titus himself, i just have an interest in the case & what sort of lifestyle he once had..
It sounds terrible, but i get some comfort watching certain people fall from a great height...


----------



## tingnting (May 9, 2007)

When the fcuk is this trial starting..???


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Mags said:


> I thought blacks got screwed over for pretty much everything in your country compared to us white folks.



They earn it.  The blacks in the UK don't seem to be anything like blacks in the US (in terms of culture).


----------



## akiss49ers (May 9, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> People would like race to be an issue when really it's not.  It's all the rage to whine about ethnicity when really it's 99% about money.  Poor white boys get the slow workout in the justice system too, they just can't play the race card when that happens.



 

Didnt Orenthal James Simpson get away with Murder???


----------



## JACKED (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They earn it. The blacks in the UK don't seem to be anything like blacks in the US (in terms of culture).


 

Damn!! "THEY" earn it? They who?  That was a very general and ignorant statement to say the least. Is that how you view people of other cultures as they? That is very bigoted and wreaks of racial supremecy. As to say,. "our Ni***z here in the UK is some good boys". People from every culture and in every country have different ways of doing things, perceiving things, and interrpreting things. So what you are telling me as a black person in the US is I "deserve" unfair treatment because I don't act like "Blacks in the UK"? Do you understand the outright ignorance of your statement? If you didn't mean that in a disrespectful manner, I suggest you start changing your view on people in general. What if I said something ignorant to the tune of, "White people that are poor earn it because they've always had what they wanted and owned us as slaves"? Ignorance is the main reason why there is prejudice in all countries. Using statements like "they" "them" and "those" hint a thinking of supremecy of one race being "better" than the other. If you were any better than anyone you'd not be on a bodybuilding chat board spewing such Ignorance. Wake up Man!


----------



## JACKED (May 9, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


> Didnt Orenthal James Simpson get away with Murder???


 
Here we go with this again,

Rather he did it or not dosen't matter. He was NOT FOUND GUILTY BY A JURY OF HIS PEERS. The golden standard in the U.S. It dosen't stop being the standard at the OJ trial. CASE CLOSED. Get over it America!!


----------



## akiss49ers (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Here we go with this again,
> 
> Rather he did it or not dosen't matter. He was NOT FOUND GUILTY BY A JURY OF HIS PEERS. The golden standard in the U.S. It dosen't stop being the standard at the OJ trial. CASE CLOSED. Get over it America!!



If that so, why was he sentenced to pay Millions to the Victims Familys in hes Civil Trial???

Do you really think a poor and not famous African-American would have slipped in that Case???

As BoneCrusher said! Its all about the Money, and not ethnicity! At least in the 21st Century!

Not to mention R Kelly and Kobe Bryant! They dont do time either! Its certainly because theyr poor!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Damn!! "THEY" earn it? They who?  That was a very general and ignorant statement to say the least. Is that how you view people of other cultures as they? That is very bigoted and wreaks of racial supremecy. As to say,. "our Ni***z here in the UK is some good boys". People from every culture and in every country have different ways of doing things, perceiving things, and interrpreting things. So what you are telling me as a black person in the US is I "deserve" unfair treatment because I don't act like "Blacks in the UK"? Do you understand the outright ignorance of your statement? If you didn't mean that in a disrespectful manner, I suggest you start changing your view on people in general. What if I said something ignorant to the tune of, "White people that are poor earn it because they've always had what they wanted and owned us as slaves"? Ignorance is the main reason why there is prejudice in all countries. Using statements like "they" "them" and "those" hint a thinking of supremecy of one race being "better" than the other. If you were any better than anyone you'd not be on a bodybuilding chat board spewing such Ignorance. Wake up Man!



If you want to go over this topic, start a thread about it in Open Chat.

Be warned, I know more about black culture's affects on American society and black history than most blacks do.


----------



## Christopher J (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They earn it.  The blacks in the UK don't seem to be anything like blacks in the US (in terms of culture).



Blacks court cases get resolved more easily because the crimes they commit are easy to convict. Blacks most common crimes are burglary and drug peddling. These are easy for the courts because they are usually caught in the act. The defendant will usually plea to lesser charges.


----------



## JACKED (May 9, 2007)

*Apologizing to the thread starter. (sorry for the Hijacking)*

*If you want to go over this topic, start a thread about it in Open Chat.*

*Be warned, I know more about black culture's affects on American society and black history than most blacks do.Today 11:05 AM*

Again, you say 'MOST BLACKS'. I represent 1 in however many considered blacks there is in the world. NEXT, Knowing more about the affects on American society and black history says nothing to the fact that your original statement wasn't ignorant. You've warned me about nothing. Just validates how ignorant you truly are. Furthermore, the so called "black cultures affects on American Society" has nothing to do with blacks "earning" a disparity in justice. 

*If that so, why was he sentenced to pay Millions to the Victims Familys in hes Civil Trial???*

*If that so, why was he sentenced to pay Millions to the Victims Familys in hes Civil Trial???*

*Do you really think a poor and not famous African-American would have slipped in that Case???*

*As BoneCrusher said! Its all about the Money, and not ethnicity! At least in the 21st Century!*

*Not to mention R Kelly and Kobe Bryant! They dont do time either! Its certainly because theyr poor!!!Today 10:55 AM*

**sigh** 

Do you guys miss the facts or are you just content with being opinionated. LOL.. He quotes BONECrusher. 

None of the situations you mentioned had anything to do with a "Jury of your peers" I'm not sure if you understand how law works in its basic structure. Civil case is not a criminal case. He was found L-I-A-B-L-E. Can you say that? (OJ) If you were to be Punched in the jaw and it was broken and you failed to show up as a witness..Case dismissed. If you sued him it is a small claim and liability was found. Im no lawyer, its common sense. R kelly hasn't been to court yet(postponement) and Kobe Bryant had the charges dropped and settled out of court (once again because he was being sued which is separate of a criminal case). No one disagrees that Money is dominant. DUUUUUUHHHHHH!! Lawyers cost money. People with money buy lawyers. This is America. Capitalism at its finest. Poor people don't beat cases because they can't afford adequate representation. The lesson in all this... DONT BE POOR IN AMERICA!! 

I'm done. My apologies again to the thread starter. I had to answer to such uninformed BS.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

Prince said:


> that is an understatement!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

SORRY we dont have crime-less streets like the UK. We prefer something to read to kill boredom instead of drinking warm piss you call tea.


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Damn!! "THEY" earn it? They who?  That was a very general and ignorant statement to say the least. Is that how you view people of other cultures as they? That is very bigoted and wreaks of racial supremecy. As to say,. "our Ni***z here in the UK is some good boys". People from every culture and in every country have different ways of doing things, perceiving things, and interrpreting things. So what you are telling me as a black person in the US is I "deserve" unfair treatment because I don't act like "Blacks in the UK"? Do you understand the outright ignorance of your statement? If you didn't mean that in a disrespectful manner, I suggest you start changing your view on people in general. What if I said something ignorant to the tune of, "White people that are poor earn it because they've always had what they wanted and owned us as slaves"? Ignorance is the main reason why there is prejudice in all countries. Using statements like "they" "them" and "those" hint a thinking of supremecy of one race being "better" than the other. If you were any better than anyone you'd not be on a bodybuilding chat board spewing such Ignorance. Wake up Man!



Yeah "they."

If he was black, it would have been a "we."

Pretty simple actually.

So he can't use the "N" word. That's pretty understandable. Saying "black" is offensive as well apparently. Now we can't use the word "they" either. 

What word do you suggest we use?


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Damn!! "THEY" earn it? They who?  That was a very general and ignorant statement to say the least. Is that how you view people of other cultures as they? That is very bigoted and wreaks of racial supremecy. As to say,. "our Ni***z here in the UK is some good boys". People from every culture and in every country have different ways of doing things, perceiving things, and interrpreting things. So what you are telling me as a black person in the US is I "deserve" unfair treatment because I don't act like "Blacks in the UK"? Do you understand the outright ignorance of your statement? If you didn't mean that in a disrespectful manner, I suggest you start changing your view on people in general. What if I said something ignorant to the tune of, "White people that are poor earn it because they've always had what they wanted and owned us as slaves"? Ignorance is the main reason why there is prejudice in all countries. Using statements like "they" "them" and "those" hint a thinking of supremecy of one race being "better" than the other. If you were any better than anyone you'd not be on a bodybuilding chat board spewing such Ignorance. Wake up Man!


shut up. dont take it personally. youre not fighting a nation of millions who held you back. the guy obviously worded it wrong, you drama queen.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> Again, you say 'MOST BLACKS'. I represent 1 in however many considered blacks there is in the world. NEXT, Knowing more about the affects on American society and black history says nothing to the fact that your original statement wasn't ignorant. You've warned me about nothing. Just validates how ignorant you truly are. Furthermore, the so called "black cultures affects on American Society" has nothing to do with blacks "earning" a disparity in justice.



Like I said start a thread in Open Chat.  

Go ahead, do it and find out just how ignorant you are a great many things.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> *If you want to go over this topic, start a thread about it in Open Chat.*
> 
> *Be warned, I know more about black culture's affects on American society and black history than most blacks do.Today 11:05 AM*
> 
> ...


You are a beautiful human being ... we await your contributions to our thought processes so that we may increase our collective ability to understand the black experience.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 9, 2007)

Rich little white girls like Paris Hilton get to go to jail though.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Rich little white girls like Paris Hilton get to go to jail though.


Maybe you can be her pen-pal?


----------



## JACKED (May 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah "they."
> 
> If he was black, it would have been a "we."
> 
> ...


 
& yet you don't get it either. If it were "we" if he was black, He would've still been ignorant. GENERALIZING IS GROUPING AND STEREOTYPING PEOPLE THAT AREN'T INVOLVED.  HOW ELSE CAN I SAY IT!!! Its only gonna be as simple as you make it. By the way, One can say "black" "ni##a" whateva the hell. THis is America. You've been granted rights through our constitution. I am only dispelling ignorance by informing the parties involved. I am not a spokesperson for the black race. Only a supporter of Facts. FACT IS: "THEY EARNED IT" is ignorant.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> & yet you don't get it either. If it were "we" if he was black, He would've still been ignorant. GENERALIZING IS GROUPING AND STEREOTYPING PEOPLE THAT AREN'T INVOLVED.  HOW ELSE CAN I SAY IT!!! Its only gonna be as simple as you make it. By the way, One can say "black" "ni##a" whateva the hell. THis is America. You've been granted rights through our constitution. I am only dispelling ignorance by informing the parties involved. I am not a spokesperson for the black race. Only a supporter of Facts. FACT IS: "THEY EARNED IT" is ignorant.


The only fact so far is that you have a thread you started for this convo ... lets go there with this.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> & yet you don't get it either. If it were "we" if he was black, He would've still been ignorant. GENERALIZING IS GROUPING AND STEREOTYPING PEOPLE THAT AREN'T INVOLVED.  HOW ELSE CAN I SAY IT!!! Its only gonna be as simple as you make it. By the way, One can say "black" "ni##a" whateva the hell. THis is America. You've been granted rights through our constitution. I am only dispelling ignorance by informing the parties involved. I am not a spokesperson for the black race. Only a supporter of Facts. FACT IS: "THEY EARNED IT" is ignorant.


get off your soapbox and please SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

JACKED said:


> & yet you don't get it either. If it were "we" if he was black, He would've still been ignorant. GENERALIZING IS GROUPING AND STEREOTYPING PEOPLE THAT AREN'T INVOLVED.  HOW ELSE CAN I SAY IT!!! Its only gonna be as simple as you make it. By the way, One can say "black" "ni##a" whateva the hell. THis is America. You've been granted rights through our constitution. I am only dispelling ignorance by informing the parties involved. I am not a spokesperson for the black race. Only a supporter of Facts. FACT IS: "THEY EARNED IT" is ignorant.



So, you're a supporter of the fact that over 50% of all cops are murdered by blacks?

Good for you.


----------



## tingnting (May 10, 2007)

I didn't even bother to read all that bull5h1t.. All i'd like to know is, does anyone have any idea when the damn Titus trial is too start..??? Thank you in advance..


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2007)

That info is on the first page.


----------



## tingnting (May 10, 2007)

Where i can't find it..???


----------



## MCx2 (May 10, 2007)

tingnting said:


> Where i can't find it..???



On the first page.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

*Case Update*

 	 			 					Craig Titus and Kelly Ryan are scheduled to be back in court on 03/27/2007 at 8:30 AM, Las Vegas time. There will be a status check related to the issue on appeal. The trial is scheduled to begin April 2, 2007 at 10:00 AM. We have our doubts that the trial will actually begin at that time. We look for more appeals to come and a delayed trial start. 







Source ... min0


----------



## tingnting (May 10, 2007)

Hey Bonecrusher, thanks Bro..!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

tingnting said:


> Hey Bonecrusher, thanks Bro..!!


No sweat ... but it was min0's post.  I plagiarized thier post from earlier in the thread.


----------



## tingnting (May 10, 2007)

It doesn't matter.. You made the effort... Word.


----------

